# BTX - ignore a disk



## rthur (May 15, 2014)

I'm in the process of installing FreeNAS on a HP Microserver (gen8), but I'm running into an issue with the RAID controller (HP SmartArray B120i). Four disks are set up in pass-through mode and configured in a RAIDZ2 volume and working fine. Due to some fan speed issues I'm looking to set[]up a fifth disk as a RAID0 volume using the hardware RAID controller - this is however causing a BTX error. I don't need to have access to this disk whatsoever from within FreeNAS, is there a way to configure BSX to ignore this drive? I've tried looking at the man pages for the loader but I haven't been able to come up with anything.

Here is the error:


```
BTX loader 1.00  BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS drive D: is disk1
BIOS 623kB/2847632kB available memory

FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@build3.ixsystems.com, Wed Apr 23 10:05:50 PDT 2014)

int=00000008  err=0000004e  efl=000901f0  eip=0000002b
eax=00000018  ebx=00000000  ecx=00001829  edx=00002900
esi=00000000  edi=00000000  ebp=00000000  esp=00000033
cs=0242  ds=0033  es=0033    fs=0033  gs=0033  ss=0000
cs:eip=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
       00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
ss:esp=f0 d0 9b 00 f0 08 ef 00-fo do 9b 00 f0 50 0b 00
       c0 4d f8 00 f0 6a a6 00-f0 f3 05 00 e8 96 5e 00
BTX halted
```

The only solution I can come up with off the top of my head is using hypervisor and not passing this disk / volume on to FreeBSD, but this isn't ideal as my CPU doesn't support vt-d (in order to pass the other four disks through to FreeNAS).

Thanks!

Arthur


----------

